# Rockstar releases the official gameplay trailer of Grand Theft Auto V



## RohanM (Jul 9, 2013)

*mblog.gsmarena.com/rockstar-finally-releases-the-official-gameplay-trailer-of-grand-theft-auto-v/


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 9, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/148022-gta-v-coming-soon-finally-d-31.html


----------



## hitman4 (Jul 10, 2013)

that looks awesome


----------

